
People should embrace comments. They're free content that drive traffic. - mootymoots
http://twitter.com/SteveReynolds/status/15276820264
======
mootymoots
Interested in people's opinions and experiences with this. As a blogger, I
naturally fear opinion and comments in response to my blog entries, but they
are good for debate and ultimately in creating content on sites for free....

